# Not moving during molt normal?



## Mustacherose (Oct 24, 2006)

My chilean rose isn't moving during her molt...I think the humidity and temperature of her cage is fine, and she started molting around 5-6 P.M. last night, and it is now almost 8 A.M.

She is lying on her back in a normal molting position, but she isn't moving. 2 years ago when she molted, it was over in about 6 hours and she was wiggling her feet most of the time. I poked her gently with the back of my wooden tweezers and she didn't do anything...Is this normal?

Thanks in advance:? :?


----------



## ShadowBlade (Oct 24, 2006)

Has she started the process? Or is she only in the position? I've had T's sit in the molt position all night before molting in the morning. And it could take longer. 
But either way, there's nothing you could do about it but wait.


----------



## Mustacherose (Oct 24, 2006)

No, shes just sitting on her back in a normal molting position, and it doesn't look like shes started the actual molt yet.


----------



## rknralf (Oct 24, 2006)

Definately give her some more time.  Hopefully she will molt just fine.

Not to be depressing, but I have had a couple tarantulas die in the molting position.  One was a chilean rose which flipped, but never started molting.  The other was a mature male curly which bled out when he started his post-ultimate molt.  
Sorry.
Ralph


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 24, 2006)

Just leave her be until tonight and see if she has made any progress.  Also, you shouldn't poke her while she is molting.  If she wasn't having trouble before, she _could_ be now if she was disturbed.  Just give her some peace and quiet to do what she has to do.


----------



## Socrates (Oct 24, 2006)

I wish you luck with your spider, but please don't poke at her again.  She is extremely fragile at this stage, and poking her will only stress her out.

---
Wendy
---


----------



## gumby (Oct 24, 2006)

How big is she it seems to me that my larger ones take a little longer to start the molting process once they have flipped but ive had two that were under 2.5" that when they took a long time to begin once they had flipped they ended up not making it and died on their backs
scott


----------



## elyanalyous (Oct 24, 2006)

mine laid on her back for 12 hours before she started, but then it was over in 1/2 a hour...jsut leave her be and pls don't poke her again


----------



## Mustacherose (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok...She molted fine, thanks for the encouragement


----------



## Mustacherose (Oct 24, 2006)

Here are some pics...Shes a beauty :clap: 







It looks like she's commando rolling out in this one... :} 







Yay! All done 







Before someone says anything...Im cleaning her cage this weekend


----------



## elyanalyous (Oct 25, 2006)

i'd just take the molt out and leave her in there for a few weeks...she will still be soft and you can hurt her by trying to move her, besides it will stress her out


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Oct 25, 2006)

Definitely don't touch that cage! This would be the worst possible time to go messing with her environment. Don't even bother trying to take out the molt if she's staying close to it. 

Don't mess with the cage, don't feed her, don't touch her. Just make sure she has a full water bowl and leave everything alone for a good three weeks or more.


----------



## Scag (Oct 25, 2006)

Is it normal for them to stay on there backs for a little while after molting


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Oct 25, 2006)

Scag said:


> Is it normal for them to stay on there backs for a little while after molting


Yes. They're basically exhausted, and sometimes just don't feel like getting up right away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scag (Oct 25, 2006)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Yes. They're basically exhausted, and sometimes just don't feel like getting up right away.


I guessed as much but I wasn't sure. It was my first molt and I guess I can go to bed now.  thank you.


----------



## SPIDERBYTE (Oct 25, 2006)

She looks great! :clap:  I should show my rosie those pics, show her how its done :lol)
Mine's not been eating for months, but a few days ago she started loading up on water, and been webbing up a corner of her cage....


----------



## Alice (Oct 25, 2006)

hehe, the first molt just feels like having a baby, dosn't it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mustacherose (Oct 25, 2006)

^^^

lol, yes, that was actually the second molt she has had...My entire family was involved in both of them :razz: 
The first molt I stayed up till 3 watching her, then a bit of the molt was stuck to her, so I was trying to help her get it off..and now that I look back that was kinda stupid :8o


----------



## rknralf (Oct 25, 2006)

Very glad to hear she made it!
Ralph


----------

